# Archery Department Fail



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

Where can a guy find an archery shop that carries some thumb or resistance activated releases. I called scheels in bismarck and grand forks ( and cabelas in GF) and noone carried anything other than index finger releases.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Cabela's should have some or at least you can get them on the website...

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/h ... t104529780


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Your best bet is to order online. Not too many shops in ND stock backtension releases, especially the T handle styles. It sucks ordereing a release like that online, as you don't know if you'll like it or not. But that's what we are stuck with here in ND. I bought and sold 2 before I found one I actually liked. If you don't like the one you get, should be able to sell it on Archery Talk fairly easily I'd think.


----------

